# The narrowest slice ever



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello :wave:

This is something, that I thougth is not even possible.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That is freakishly thin!

Great shot!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Fantastic shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Oh wow! Awesome shooting my friend!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dude that was 20 meters!! Amazing!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

22 yards! 66 feet! 20 meters!

Every time I see Kalevala I know it is epic! Truly epic!

I have been gaining accuracy...but holy moley! Never gonna get to this level. I am amazed.

PS- I also admire your camera skills.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

What ashot awesome ????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shot


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

And who says tubes aren't accurate. It's the shooter not the band type.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yikes!! Your resting heart rate has to be at 20bpm!? When I make a shot like that I'll be doing backflips and handsprings down to the target, hi-five the camera, probably even kiss myself.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

KawKan said:


> That is freakishly thin!
> 
> Great shot!


Thanks KawKan :thumbsup:

I have hit corner of the card many times, but cut like this has never happened before.

Speed was quite nice I guess.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Fantastic shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You very much B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> WOW!!!!!!


YEAH !!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Oh wow! Awesome shooting my friend!


Thanks man


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Dude that was 20 meters!! Amazing!!


Thanks Ibojoe :headbang:

20 meters is my shortest distance, when I shoot outdoors.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> 22 yards! 66 feet! 20 meters!
> 
> Every time I see Kalevala I know it is epic! Truly epic!
> 
> ...


Thank You very much MakoPat 

Not so sure about that epic part.

I'm just average shooter, who likes to try differnt shots with different setups.

You just need to find right frame and bands, that fits to Your shooting style and accuracy comes faster that You know.

And camera skills :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

bingo said:


> What ashot awesome


Thanks bingo :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Fantastic shot


Thak You very much Tag B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Cjw said:


> And who says tubes aren't accurate. It's the shooter not the band type.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


More shooting with tubes videos is coming.

I'm not used to make tubesets, and its difficult to find single or looped tubes to fill my expectations.

I have now both and those work great with 10 mm steel.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yikes!! Your resting heart rate has to be at 20bpm!? When I make a shot like that I'll be doing backflips and handsprings down to the target, hi-five the camera, probably even kiss myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 :rolling:

The biggest reason, why I don't do that, is that I'm from Finland


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes!! Your resting heart rate has to be at 20bpm!? When I make a shot like that I'll be doing backflips and handsprings down to the target, hi-five the camera, probably even kiss myself.
> ...


Well of course!! I suppose that the reason I would is I'm from the US, and originally from California, yikes.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shot bro, did you see the facial expression on the jack of spades. His eyes was looking up and we wiped the sweat of his forehead and was like, "Phew! That was a close one!" Lol


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shot bro, did you see the facial expression on the jack of spades. His eyes was looking up and we wiped the sweat of his forehead and was like, "Phew! That was a close one!" Lol


His hair is now short on top and long behind


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow that ball must have been absolutely ROCKETING along! Incredible man!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> Wow that ball must have been absolutely ROCKETING along! Incredible man!


Usually it just makes a dent to card corner when hitting that point.

Thanks BushpotChef B)


----------

